# Kreg T-tracks & Titebond II Glue



## K7TXA (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi All,

I just finished building a cutoff table / assembly table for my shop. It has a 3/4" top (actually, just under 3/4). I routed 3/8" deep grooves 3/4" wide to contain a couple Kreg T-tracks. The tracks come with a bunch of small, very sharp screws to hold them down. With my grooves cut I probably have only 3/8" +- worth of plywood under the track for those screws to bite into.

I'm concerned that if I slide in a t-track clamp to hold a project and really torque it down that those screws might not hold. I could glue a narrow plywood runner underneath, following the t-track path, but that could be a PITA to hold in place while it dries, plus this old body of mine would not be happy crawling under the table to put them in place.

Sooo… I was wondering how some glue under the t-track would work? Will Titebond adhere to the aluminum? Or should I purchase some epoxy and go that route?

Jim


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Polyurethane glue with work. Scratch up the back to give glue something to bite to.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Depends on what ya are planning to do, but if you pry, clamp down hard, or exert pressure most any direction a too thin top under T Track will bend, curl, and sometimes bend the track. I'd glue, and screw on another piece of just crap CDX plywood underneath to stiffen it up.

BTDTGTTS


----------



## K7TXA (Aug 16, 2021)

Going to run to Ace Hardware this morning to see what they have in the way of good glue. I don't plan on trying to hold an elephant with the t-track clamps, but I do want things held down tightly. Gluing/screwing strips underneath is almost not an option, for several reasons. My original question about Titebond glue being up to the task with an aluminum/wood joint wasn't addressed, so I'll go with either epoxy or polyurethane glue.

Regards, Jim


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Going to run to Ace Hardware this morning to see what they have in the way of good glue. I don t plan on trying to hold an elephant with the t-track clamps, but I do want things held down tightly. Gluing/screwing strips underneath is almost not an option, for several reasons. My original question about Titebond glue being up to the task with an aluminum/wood joint wasn t addressed, so I ll go with either epoxy or polyurethane glue.
> 
> Regards, Jim
> 
> - K7TXA


Wood glue isn't going to hold much. It may make it a tighter fit, but that's it.

Polyurethane will bond to an etched or scratched up surface. Epoxy will as well.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Urethane glue will hold the track in place but quick setting epoxy might be better for the wood/aluminum bond.

Urethane cures with moisture so dampen the wood side slightly and be careful not to use too much. A thin coat is all that is needed. It expands as it cures so it *must* be clamped. Squeeze out foams up and can be easily scrapped away after it cures. Don't mess with it while it is still curing. If you get urethane glue on your skin it will turn black so wear gloves.

It would be a good idea to roughen up the surface of the aluminum to give the glue something to grip to.


----------



## StevoWevo (Jul 21, 2021)

Scuff the track 3 sides with 60 or 80 grit and clean it with alcohol. I have not had any issues doing this with either five minute or west epoxies. I try to get a pretty snug fit in the dados too, no sideways slop. I'm not usually cranking hard on my tracks though, have an mft top for those situations. I guess if I wanted more insurance I might laminate another layer of ply and use longer screws with my usual method. I hope it works out for ya


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

You should also make sure your track is flush to the surface of your plywood. Quite often items that are clamped will straddle the track and plywood which if both are flush, will minimize the forces trying to rip your track out of its mounts.

You can shim the track with strips of tape in the dado.

As to the screws, you can use flat head machine screws and install a recessed nut/washer from the underside.


----------



## K7TXA (Aug 16, 2021)

Went with some epoxy - seems to be good - a moderate amount of clamping pressure doesn't cause any undue stress on the structure. Tracks are in, look good, and work fine.

Thanks, all!


----------

